# nickname = υποκοριστικό;



## Alexandra (May 5, 2014)

Αυτό το νήμα είχε την αφορμή του σε μια συζήτηση μ' έναν φίλο για το αν μπορεί να μεταφραστεί ως "υποκοριστικό" η λέξη nickname με τη δεύτερη έννοια που βλέπουμε εδώ:

*Nickname:*


A descriptive name added to or replacing the actual name of a person, place, or thing.
*A familiar or shortened form of a proper name.*

Στην πρώτη έννοια, είναι φανερό ότι μιλάμε για παρατσούκλι, παρωνύμιο. Αλλά όταν έχουμε τη δεύτερη έννοια, νομίζω ότι τα ελληνικά λεξικά μάς χαλάνε λιγάκι τη σούπα. Η δική μου μετάφραση θα ήταν υποκοριστικό. Δηλαδή, όταν αντί για Αλεξάνδρα, λέμε Άλεξ, όταν αντί για Βασιλική λέμε Βίκυ, στα αγγλικά αυτό λέγεται nickname, αλλά στα ελληνικά, συμμορφώνεται με τον ορισμό του υποκοριστικού που δίνουν τα λεξικά;

ΛΚΝ:*υποκοριστικός -ή -ό *: που εκφράζει μια έννοια *σμίκρυνσης* συνήθ. με χροιά χαϊδευτική ή ειρωνική_ (γατάκι, παιδαρέλι__) _και σπανιότερα την έννοια του *περίπου *_(__θα έρθω το βραδάκι__)_, μια ευγενικότερη παράκληση (_κάνε μου ένα καφεδάκι_) κτλ.: Yποκοριστικές καταλήξεις. Yποκοριστικά ρήματα. || (ως ουσ.) το υποκοριστικό, λέξη με υποκοριστική σημασία.*
*
​Ο Μπαμπινιώτης γράφει:*
υποκοριστικός: *αυτός που σχετίζεται με τον υποκορισμό ΣΥΝ σμικρυντικός, χαϊδευτικός.

*υποκοριστικά -> σμικρυντικά. *Στις περισσότερες γλώσσες, και κατ' εξοχήν στην Ελληνική και σε ορισμένες άλλες γλώσσες της Μεσογείου, χρησιμοποιείται σε ευρεία έκταση ο *υποκορισμός*, παράγωγα δηλ. και σύνθετες λέξεις που δηλώνουν πραγματική ή συναισθηματική σμίκρυνση. Έτσι, λ.χ., ένα *τραπέζι* μπορεί να είναι μεγάλο ή να είναι μικρό. Στη β' περίπτωση μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για _«ένα μικρό τραπέζι», _να λεξικοποιήσουμε δηλ. τη δήλωση της σμίκρυνσης ή να μιλήσουμε για _«ένα τραπεζάκι _γραμματικοποιώντας με την παραγωγική κατάληξη -*άκι *τη δήλωση της σμίκρυνσης. Σε μερικές περιπτώσεις μπορούμε να δηλώσουμε τη σμίκρυνση και με άλλο τρόπο, με τη χρήση σύνθετης λέξης με α' συνθετικό το *μικρο*-: μαγαζί - μικρομάγαζο, ιδιοκτήτης - μικροϊδιοκτήτης, καταθέτης - μικροκαταθέτης κ.τ.ό. Τα παράγωγα ή τα σύνθετα που δηλώνουν πραγματική σμίκρυνση, ονομάζονται *σμικρυντικά *ή και *υποκοριστικά*. Ωστόσο, ο β' όρος, ο όρος *υποκοριστικά *(από το αρχ. ελλην. *υποκορισμός*), που προήλθε από το αρχαίο *υποκορίζομαι*, μιλώ με αγάπη, μιλώ χαϊδευτικά) είναι καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιείται για παράγωγα ή σύνθετα που δηλώνουν ένα άλλο είδος σμίκρυνσης, τη συναισθηματική σμίκρυνση. Λέγοντας _σπιτάκι, αυτοκινητάκι, μαννούλα, παιδάκι, μυτίτσα_ κ.τ.ό., δεν πρόκειται πραγματικά για μικρών διαστάσεων σπίτι ή για μικρό αυτοκίνητο κ.λπ., αλλά για γλωσσικό μηχανισμό με τον οποίο εκφράζουμε τρυφερότητα, αγάπη, στενότερη συναισθηματική σχέση με ό,τι δηλώνει η υποκοριζόμενη λέξη. Ένα πλήθος καταλήξεων και πολλά α' συνθετικά χρησιμοποιήθηκαν στην Ελληνική, για να δηλώσουν πραγματική ή και συναισθηματική σμίκρυνση. Παραδείγματα υποκοριστικών καταλήξεων: *-άκι, -ίτσα, -ούλα, -ούλης, -άκος, -έλλι, -ούτσικος, -ούλικος, -ίσκος, -ίδιο* κ.λπ. Παραδείγματα υποκοριστικών α' συνθετικών (προθημάτων): *μικρο-, χαμο-, ψευτο-, υπο*- κ.ά.​
Έχουμε την έννοια *υποκοριστικό *όταν λέμε Σαμ, Άλεξ, Νταν, Βίκυ; Κι αν δεν λέγονται υποκοριστικά αυτά, τότε πώς λέγονται;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2014)

Αυτά τα λέμε *χαϊδευτικά* ονόματα. Δημητράκης είναι υποκοριστικό, Μήτσος, Μίμης κ.λπ. είναι χαϊδευτικά (αν και ο ορισμός στο ΛΚΝ ορίζει τα χαϊδευτικά ως υποκοριστικά).


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2014)

Και ο _Δημητράκης_ είναι χαϊδευτικό όνομα, το οποίο σχηματίζεται με υποκορισμό.


----------



## Zazula (May 6, 2014)

Πρωίας:
*υποκορίζομαι *(ρ. αποθ.) [...] καλώ τινα με θωπευτικό όνομα


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2014)

Απλώς στα τυποποιημένα παραδείγματα υποκορισμού δεν θα βρείτε εύκολα ούτε έναν Μάκη, Σάκη, Τάκη, ούτε μια Βούλα, Ρούλα ή Τούλα. Σαν να γίνεται σκόπιμη προσπάθεια να μην αναφέρονται αυτές οι περιπτώσεις.


----------



## Zazula (May 6, 2014)

Όντως. :)


----------



## Alexandra (May 6, 2014)

Εν ολίγοις, καταλήγουμε ότι, παρά το γεγονός ότι τα λεξικά μιλάνε μόνο για ελληνικά υποκοριστικά, και μάλιστα με πολύ περιορισμένα παραδείγματα, δεν υπάρχει άλλος όρος για να μεταφράσουμε τη λέξη nickname όταν μιλάμε για ξένα ονόματα; Έστω κι αν τα λεξικά επιμένουν σε ορισμούς που μιλάνε για "σμίκρυνση"; Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν θα μου πήγαινε να χρησιμοποιήσω τον όρο «χαϊδευτικό» (θωπευτικό) για να μεταφράσω τη λέξη nickname όταν το κόντεξτ δεν περιλαμβάνει μέλη της οικογένειάς του ή στενούς φίλους του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2014)

Νομίζω πως ναι, Άλεξ. :) Άλλωστε, και η χρήση στον γκούγκλη δείχνει ότι όλα αυτά τα ονόματα αναφέρονται ως υποκοριστικά.


----------



## Zazula (May 6, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Έστω κι αν τα λεξικά επιμένουν σε ορισμούς που μιλάνε για "σμίκρυνση";


Αυτό είναι (άλλη μια) αστοχία των λεξικών, τίποτε άλλο.


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2014)

rogne said:


> Εγώ δεν βλέπω κανένα μυστήριο στο Μέγαρο. Μόνο το προβλεπόμενο τσιφλίκι τσίρκο του κάθε μπουμπούκου:
> ...



Με την ευκαιρία, αυτό το «μπουμπούκος» πώς χαρακτηρίζεται γραμματικά; Υποκοριστικό ή σμικρυντικό; 
Εγώ ψηφίζω το δεύτερο, για να μην πω τίποτα χειρότερο. 
Όχι, μην πάει ο νους σας στο (πολύ) κακό: παρωνύμιο, για παραϋπουργούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2014)

Δεν είναι τριγενές και τρικατάληκτο; Ο μπουμπούκος, η μπουμπούκα, το μπουμπούκι;


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2014)

Για μελέτη και περισσότερο μπέρδεμα:

Diminutives
Hypocorism
Nicknames
Terms of endearment


----------

